# Huge 21' er build



## Poormans Boatright (Jun 16, 2015)

Here is another build I currently have going on at my shop. The owner (Damon) lives close to me in Bubbaville, TX.
Damon is a pleasant guy to be around, he is quite humorous, however he tends to worry or dwell on petty issues a tad bit. When he first brought his boat to me 
he wasn't quite sure what all he wanted to do, let me reiterate that, he didn't know how much he wanted to spend! Ha! Well he tells me first weld up broken ribs in the center of the boat, ok, I explain to him welding them up isn't going to fix the problem, I've seen too many of these 8' wide boats break the ribs right down the center on every rib. I tell him it needs to be reinforced with some form of structural material, he agrees. We decided to reinforce all the ribs with 2 x 2 x 1/4" angle on every rib.

He also wants to cap the ribs on the side of the interior of the hull with sheet aluminum. Which I did using .0800 sheet.

Here is what has been done so far, we will see how far he wants to go with it, or how deep his pockets are!


----------



## Gators5220 (Jun 16, 2015)

Dang dude that's one big jon boat...


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 16, 2015)

that thing is a monster.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Jun 22, 2015)

I got the front rails tacked on today, here is the updated pics.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 22, 2015)

dang - I wish I could hang out there and "help" you with stuff like that !!!
drilling, grinding, hammering, sweating, sawing, cutting, sweating, bending
welding, more sweating, all in an OPEN AIR shop !!! LOL must be 104* on a cool day.

awesome work !!


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Jun 23, 2015)

Barefoot, its only 101*, we can hang!

O.K., I got the floor pieces cut n ready to weld in, the owner wanted to put foam insulation under the deck, which he did. The rails got welded out also, here is the update.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Jun 27, 2015)

Floor is in. I will be starting on a back deck and rails next.


----------



## trapsteve (Jun 29, 2015)

Looks great! Look forward to seeing some more.


----------



## OutrageGIS (Jul 2, 2015)

Top notch work, as always! Really enjoy seeing your builds progress


----------



## stomper (Jul 3, 2015)

Cool build. Nice jd2 bender. What grade aluminim is that you are bending. Having any issues with cracking of the pipe/tube. What size pipe/tube are you using


----------



## Snuffy Smiff (Jul 4, 2015)

Hmm, just about the exact size boat I used to really want. 

Someone once told me those wide tin boats were problems waiting to happen. I kinda ignored it-I was younger and you want what you 

want... 

Thanks for showing how all that glorious and wonderful space comes at quite a cost later on. 

I think before I step off that dock I'll save up twice as much (maybe more?) to have it done up right like this one.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanx, guys. Stomper I'm using 1" 6061 schedule 40 pipe, I've had no issues bending it.

Here are the updated pics.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Jul 5, 2015)

Got a good start on the back deck area, I'm running out of time though, I will be returning back to work on the 13th and I need to finish this boat up, Damon keeps adding to this build, he seems to be in no hurry though.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Jul 12, 2015)

got some more progress done on this rig.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Jul 12, 2015)

I made this front grab rail/cooler rack for the front deck area, check it out.


----------



## trapsteve (Jul 12, 2015)

Just awesome!


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanx, trapsteve.

Boat is complete on my part, Damon came n picked it up, going to painter then safefloor dealer. I will post pics of it painted later on. Here are some random pics of the whole rig.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Jul 19, 2015)

A few more pics.


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 19, 2015)

Drool......


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Aug 3, 2015)

Damon got the outside, the inside, the rails and the console painted. He had to bring the boat back to me because the painter found 2 small holes on the side that needed to be welded. I snapped a few pics to show how it is progressing. He decided to buy a brand new Suzuki motor and the boat is at the dealers as we speak, then off to Safefloor for a new floor to be sprayed in.


----------



## huntinfool (Aug 3, 2015)

Awesome work. I've been thinking about a safe floor. I fished a boat with it and I really enjoyed it. You could go barefoot in it all day.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Aug 1, 2017)

Update, Damon took his boat to one of my competitors to add a air motor mount, as I was too busy to get him in. While they did a ok job on the aluminum work, they mounted the whole thing solely on the pontoons, thus literally breaking them in half because of all the weight. So what does he do? Brings it back to me to fix! Go figure. While its here i did more work to it also, check it out. Sorry for sideways pics, i posted these from my phone, shoulda done it from mp pc.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Aug 1, 2017)

I added this grab rail to the console


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Aug 1, 2017)

Front seat/storage area.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Aug 1, 2017)

Mini leaning post.


----------

